# ¿Cómo crear un interruptor on-off-on en Circuit Wizard?



## adrianibus (Abr 13, 2014)

Bueno, básicamente es eso. Busco la manera de simular un interruptor (llave) de 1 polo por 3 posiciones (vías). La idea es utilizarlo para conmutar y selecionar entre un led rojo, otro verde o ninguno de los dos.

Se trata de una llave tipo "palanca" ON-OFF-ON para circuitos impresos. He intentado hacerlo con el software Circuit Wizard y Livewire pero no existe.

¿Alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Abr 14, 2014)

Mira aqui por si te vale para algo,espero no estar fuera de las normas,es un foro donde soy moderador.

http://www.aeromodelismovirtual.com/showthread.php?t=23263


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2014)

Juan Ruiz dijo:


> Mira aqui por si te vale para algo,espero no estar fuera de las normas,es un foro donde soy moderador.
> 
> http://www.aeromodelismovirtual.com/showthread.php?t=23263
> 
> ...



*NO* hay problema en que cites a una página ajena a este Foro, siempre y cuando *NO* sea para hacer publicidad.


----------



## adrianibus (Abr 15, 2014)

Gracias Juan Ruiz por el aporte, me ha dado algunas ideas. Aún así, mi pregunta va más dirigida hacia cómo lograr una simulación por software de un interruptor de 3 posiciones ON-OFF-ON. Ya sé que con programas como Porteus o Multisim lo puedo hacer, pero yo me refería a intentar hacer algo en programas más sencillos como Circuit Wizard o Livewire.


----------

